# RIP my sweet Kurty



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Today I found Kurt laying in his food bowl... I went to pick him up and he was stiff. I knew it would be soon, in fact just this morning I was telling my mom I knew it would be soon. He'd been sick on and off with a respiratory infection.. Recently he'd started becoming really weak and lost a lot of weight and could no longer use his back legs... I'm happy he's no longer suffering but I miss that little booger and I know his poor brother Eddie will too.. We love ya Kurty






this was just taken yesterday









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

The top picture was him yesterday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. He was such a handsome boy. My fisr rat was an agouti like him. I know how aweful respiratory illnesses are. I hope you find peace in knowing you gave him a happy life full of love.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm just worried about how my poor Eddie will be doing now that he is alone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, I just took the saddest picture of Eddie today.






I put my little frog stuffed animal on there and to my surprise, he is cuddling with it just like he used to do with Kurt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 1, 2013)

Poor baby. Give Eddie lots of extra love. :-*


----------

